# Sephora's Retail Store doesn't make any sense at all



## glued2mac (May 18, 2007)

Please help me out with this one...I went to a Sephora Retail store last night and I was told that I could use my JCPenney's card there for my purchases...HOWEVER, when I went to checkout- they told me NO!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   They told me that I can use it on their website but not at the store.  Does that make any sense to anyone?  Has anyone ran into the same problem that I did?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 18, 2007)

It's possible that the instore computer system has not been set up for JCP cardholders just yet. Only thing I can think of....


----------



## amoona (May 18, 2007)

Why are you able to use a JC Penny card with Sephora?! Are they owned by the same company or something?!


----------



## glued2mac (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Why are you able to use a JC Penny card with Sephora?! Are they owned by the same company or something?!_

 
They've somehow made an agreement with each other- you can find some JCPenneys with a Sephora shop in it.  It's much like MAC being found in Dillards, Macy's, or Nordstroms.

But I have checked online at sephora.com that you can use your Penney's credit card.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 19, 2007)

It might be that the counters/shops in JCP are lease departments, while the retail shops outside of JCP are not.  Same as not being able to use Macy's in a freestanding MAC store. (?)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 22, 2007)

The JCP card use has been rolled out at some stores; it's not nationwide yet.  You can use your JCP card online, but not in 100% of our retail stores yet.  Similar to the way Beauty Insider has been rolled out in certain regions of the country, but not nationwide yet.  It takes some time to get the systems to all be on the same page.  If we install it in a region and it doesn't work out, it's easier to trouble shoot 5 or 6 stores than a hundred.


Make sense?


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

I am glad they are partnering with JC Penney becuase now Sephora will be more available to a wider range of people.  
One of my friends who lives in Spokane, WA had never heard of Sephora and I almost passed out.  
I think it is a really good idea.  Now I might have to get a JC Penney credit card! J/K


----------

